# Transfer of ivf samples from a clinic abroad to the UK



## Blue dolphin (Jun 30, 2016)

Hello 
We have samples left in a clinic abroad. Does anyone know if any courier companies can collect from the clinic and deliver to a private residential address in the UK [not another clinic].

Moderators I am not sure which board this needs to go on. So if this needs to move please do so. Thank you.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I have no dir experience, but I hope this webinar (https://www.eggdonationfriends.com/reliable-cryoshipping-for-ivf-part-2-ivfwebinars/) might help you find answers. xx


----------



## Blue dolphin (Jun 30, 2016)

Thank you Miamiamo.


----------

